
A Different View from Hong Kong - notlukesky
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/a-different-view-from-hong-kong-sick-of-the-protesters/
======
aiscapehumanity
Is it surprising to a conservative that one of the most expensive cities in
the world could host social-pressure? Compounded with a unique hybrid of an
absolute state-capitalism, proletariat pressures, and a historically greater
enabled flow of memes from the west as opposed to the mainland. It was/is
perhaps unprecedented to the scale but OP seems and bit naieve and dismissive.
One point ill grant however, is that at this point its largely unpalatable to
mainlanders and the movement will be memetically blocked by the CCP. Protest
goals became too murky earlier on, now it's an amalgam of anxieties built on
some real concerns but too chaotic to sustain itself strategically. I mean
it's spatially doomed anyway compared to taiwan.

